
A Lesson in High Prices - harrydry
https://marketingexamples.com/pricing/refactoring-ui
======
Pete-Codes
Interesting - I know Pieter Levels has sold a lot of his ebook at $30 as well
which is a lot more than your average ebook. He even started selling before he
had started writing it, haha

~~~
harrydry
I imagine he had an intuitive grasp of elasticity of demand.

From what I know his audience is quite "hardcore", and there is hardly many
substitute "Indie Hacker esque" stories out there.

------
harrydry
I think it's odd how simply changing the format of your product, i.e. eBook,
online course, webinar etc ... has such a bearing on the price you can charge.

So I decided to write about it

